# VIP211 & 1000+ new install



## fourizonly (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just got the VIP211 & 1000+ installed today and everything went smoothly. I just have a few questions, and I hope you guys can help me answer them. I have 2 16x9 HDTVs.

HDTV Setup (Component)-The installer set Analog Type (Offair), TV Type (1080i), Aspect (16x9). I assume this is the correct set-up. All the HD channels display in its native resolution, but the non-HD channles have black bars. I can only use the 16x9 zoom mode to fill the screen, but the top and bottom are chopped. Should I watch non-HD channel using composit connection? I think zooming 4:3 gives me better picture. Is there any better solution?

The signal strength on 118.7 is constantly around 62~65, is this an acceptable strength? The rest are 100+.

I'm sure i'll have more questions in the coming days, and I'm glad I found this wonderful forum. Thanks in advance for your assistance.

-James


----------



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

hi james,
i have 4-vip211's and all of mine are hooked up with a hdmi cable. there all set at: offair, 1080i, and 16:9. try this on your remote: down on the very bottom, on the left side, you'll see a * button that says "format" above it. while on a sd channel (or any channel for that matter) hit the format button and you should be able to change how the picture fills the screen. just keep punching the format button till you get the type of picture (zoom, wide zoom, etc...) your looking for. as for the 118.7 bird, i don't know about it. our local hd channels here in indiana have only been uplinked since the first of the year and we haven't got them yet! there suppose to be on that sat, but rumors have it they may not. if your shows come in allright without any freezing, i wouldn't worry to much about the signal strenght.
and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## fourizonly (Oct 17, 2006)

shultz said:


> hi james,
> i have 4-vip211's and all of mine are hooked up with a hdmi cable. there all set at: offair, 1080i, and 16:9. try this on your remote: down on the very bottom, on the left side, you'll see a * button that says "format" above it. while on a sd channel (or any channel for that matter) hit the format button and you should be able to change how the picture fills the screen. just keep punching the format button till you get the type of picture (zoom, wide zoom, etc...) your looking for. as for the 118.7 bird, i don't know about it. our local hd channels here in indiana have only been uplinked since the first of the year and we haven't got them yet! there suppose to be on that sat, but rumors have it they may not. if your shows come in allright without any freezing, i wouldn't worry to much about the signal strenght.
> and welcome to the forum!!!


Shultz,

Thanks for the warm welcome  and your answer solved my problem. I overlooked the format button. So, when I hit the format button, I'm only able to change the HD and not SD correct? Even if I tune in local HD, but if the program is not in HD I will still see the bars right?

I am able to get the 118.7 up to 70 now. 

Thanks.


----------



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

it will work on sd channels. you can set the format button to "stretch" which is what i use. that will fill the screen on the tv, but sometimes like on the weather channel or espn, it will cut off some of the banner at the bottom. once you choose a channel and use the format button, you shouldn't have to use the format button again unless you want to use "zoom" or "wide zoom" or another setting.


----------

